# oats/all bran for breakfast?



## gareth (Sep 8, 2004)

I recently was told that eating 1 1/4 cups of oats for breakfast is really too much -- (i am trying to lose b/f). As I like oats very much maybe someone can recommend a more reasonable helping size.

By the way what's better (or is it the same) oats or 'all bran'?

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## LAM (Sep 8, 2004)

breakfast should actually be the highest carb meal. 1 cup of oats is enough, that''s almost 60 grams of carbs right there..


----------



## Jodi (Sep 8, 2004)

Depends on your current stats.


----------



## atherjen (Sep 8, 2004)

is that cooked measurements or dry? 

All bran is a bit more processed than the old fashioned or scottish oatmeal, but still high in fiber and a good choice for a cereal.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 9, 2004)

gareth said:
			
		

> I recently was told that eating 1 1/4 cups of oats for breakfast is really too much -- (i am trying to lose b/f). As I like oats very much maybe someone can recommend a more reasonable helping size.
> 
> By the way what's better (or is it the same) oats or 'all bran'?
> 
> Thanks for the advice.



How much oatmeal you can eat in the mornings really depends on your stats (age, height, weight, bodyfat %) and a lot of other things. Personally, I feel you can get away with more carbohydrates earlier in the day - and that a proper breakfast is essential!

Also - Oats (esp scotch oats, but also old-fashioned rolled oats) are much better than all bran - all bran is glorified cardboard (it is processed, has added sugars/salt/chemicals and is basically just 'roughage'). It also has none of the nutritional or health benifits of oats.


----------



## sara (Sep 9, 2004)

I eat 3/4 Cup oats (measured dry)


----------

